# Gas Fan Control



## Spkde (Dec 6, 2016)

The blower for my gas fireplace is not working. If I press test button on gas fan control and hold, it operates correctly, until I release test button. Would that signify that gas fan control has failed?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2016)

Please let us know what manufacturer & model you have. We can't help you without that info.


----------



## Spkde (Dec 6, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Please let us know what manufacturer & model you have. We can't help you without that info.


It is hearth and home technologies, the control that is.


----------



## dirksj1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Please let us know what manufacturer & model you have. We can't help you without that info.


I have the same exact issue (The blower for my gas fireplace is not working. If I press test button on gas fan control and hold, it operates correctly, until I release test button. Would that signify that gas fan control has failed?)

Hearth & Home Technologies Inc.
Gas Fan Control
4021-229-B Rev A
120 VAC
60 Hz


----------



## Lahoney (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a ventless propane fireplace I can't use. The room and mantel get to hot. Should I change out logs and blower?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2018)

dirksj1980 said:


> I have the same exact issue (The blower for my gas fireplace is not working. If I press test button on gas fan control and hold, it operates correctly, until I release test button. Would that signify that gas fan control has failed?)
> 
> Hearth & Home Technologies Inc.
> Gas Fan Control
> ...



Not sure. I would disconnect the wiring from the switch & hot wire the fan directly to a "HOT" junction box. 
If the blower works, then the switch is probably bad.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2018)

Lahoney said:


> I have a ventless propane fireplace I can't use. The room and mantel get to hot. Should I change out logs and blower?



What would changing anything do? The logs are mostly decorative, although they DO disperse the flames for aesthetic reasons.
Does the blower not work?
How hot does the mantel get?
Too hot for you to touch it?
What is it made of?
Is there a gas regulator (flame height controller) on the valve?
If so, can you turn it down?


----------



## chrisarrington (Jan 11, 2018)

How long are you giving it to come on. That particular control switch has a built in timer. The the fan ever work? If so plug it into a constant hot outlet and see fi the fan works.


----------



## raptor2103 (Dec 4, 2018)

Spkde said:


> The blower for my gas fireplace is not working. If I press test button on gas fan control and hold, it operates correctly, until I release test button. Would that signify that gas fan control has failed?




Did  you ever get this fixed?  I am having the same issue.


----------



## raptor2103 (Dec 4, 2018)

dirksj1980 said:


> I have the same exact issue (The blower for my gas fireplace is not working. If I press test button on gas fan control and hold, it operates correctly, until I release test button. Would that signify that gas fan control has failed?)
> 
> Hearth & Home Technologies Inc.
> Gas Fan Control
> ...




Did you ever fix this issue?  I am having the same problem.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 6, 2018)

raptor2103 said:


> Did you ever fix this issue?  I am having the same problem.


If you have flame your fan is controlled by a heat controlled bi-metal switch inside your stove.  look at your book you will find it no doubt it has gone bad!  Easy fix also!


----------



## raptor2103 (Dec 6, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> If you have flame your fan is controlled by a heat controlled bi-metal switch inside your stove.  look at your book you will find it no doubt it has gone bad!  Easy fix also!



I do not have a bimetal switch.  I have the same set up as above.  Would that be the thermopile or thermocoupler or the fan control switch?


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 7, 2018)

raptor2103 said:


> I do not have a bimetal switch.  I have the same set up as above.  Would that be the thermopile or thermocoupler or the fan control switch?


its inside the stove I have one in mine for some reason I cant think of its name.  here is the scheme your el for you stove fan goes to this when proper temperature is reached within your stove it makes contact allowing current to pass to your fan turning the fan on.  none of your gas valve controls work the fan.  look at the schematic drawing of your stove you will see it.  very cheap and easy to put back in.  on my Vermont castings stove I just lift the top panel of the stove and I can see it...  if you don't have the book just


raptor2103 said:


> I do not have a bimetal switch.  I have the same set up as above.  Would that be the thermopile or thermocoupler or the fan control switch?


Look for a snapdisc it just came to me.  You should see it in your electricl circuit.  it will show a cirlcle with 2 connections on it one in one out!  sorry for the mental fade.  they are very inexpensive i got mine off amazon! 15.00 i think.


----------



## Anderma8 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sorry for bringing up a dead thread but my 4021 229 B rev a fan control switch no longer works.  It’s for a GCBC60 heatilator fireplace.  I can only find a replacement part for $60 which seems really high for this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisarrington (Mar 6, 2021)

Amazon product

Amazon product

Replace it with these. It will change it from a timer to a thermostat to kick the blower on.


----------

